# I never learn to say no lol



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Started another long waterline replacement (280 feet) 7 water meters together, 1 gas main in the middle of the street I must go under, 2 gas lines to homes, 2 sewers and 2 other water lines that follow the one I am replacing. Most of this is under city property which is what makes it the hardest, on private property I set the rules, on city property the city sets the rules. Fiber optic I can not trace and even if marked correctly the depth is never noted just the path with a 2 foot zone on each side of the mark that nobody is responsible for. Using the seektech sr-60 for the high freqs to jump prior pipe repairs, and ultra low freqs to keep the signal from showing up on everything. It takes a lot of walking and writing down the numbers to understand what is being hinted at, for instance lines buried close to each other the signal will seem to move from where you marked it just a minute ago so that tells you there are 2 lines or more hiding close to each other. Inductive is always my last choice for the transmitters as the depth is not as accurate as direct connection but the inductive sweeps and also Omniseek show things you didn't know where lurking. The sewers I have to cross are easy, shove the camera down, trace the line out and measure the depths. I never learn to say no lol. Pics are too big so I will post them on face book and add the link in a little bit.
here is the link
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Seattle-Drain-Service/182173475152440


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I guess you just don't learn do you. Hard to say no to work specially when you get pay and do what you love.:yes: Time to bring the toys out and play:thumbup:

Very nice!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I fixed a drippy faucet today!:laughing:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I fixed a drippy faucet today!:laughing:


Did it stop dripping? :whistling2:

That is a very complicated task only for a skilled master:blink: Only a ninja plumber with the right cowboy hat can accomplish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

cjtheplumber said:


> Did it stop dripping? :whistling2:
> 
> That is a very complicated task only for a skilled master:blink: Only a ninja plumber with the right cowboy hat can accomplish. :thumbsup:


Actually I had the customer put the faucet on the phone and I gave it a whatfer over it and it miraculously stopped!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Cuda,

Any problems with the F2 system? Any limitations that you have found?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

cjtheplumber said:


> Cuda,
> 
> Any problems with the F2 system? Any limitations that you have found?


 No F2 is great! Wish I had the F5 but since the remote monitor and batteries etc are the same I will pick up an F5 when the time is right. The only real reasons I want the F5 is that logging is available to just hand off to a city inspector (if it's asked for) and you can use dual freq. sondes so if you are having problems with distortion (buried steel etc.) you change the freq. on the fly.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Got stuck under the city street with our water blaster, it happens on long runs a lot in sand as it packs up the hole and makes reverse hard to do, you really want to make it all the way from point a to point b in one shot, but in this case it did not happen so we had to use the hollow ram to pull it back out, it is kinda like pipe bursting but not an automated process. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.875104685859312.1073741897.182173475152440&type=3


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Added a few pics of today, since the water mole (the safest way) was not possible we switched to using 3/4" galvy in 3 foot sections with a copper end smashed near closed hooked to the trailer compressor, when it would get stuck we would pull it back with the pipe puller used the day before and then camera the hole with the seesnake and mark the spot under the road then begin again. We may it across the street and the neighbors shared driveway and under the gas main and sewer pipe. Tomorrow we will use the pipe puller to extract the 3/4" pipe and puller the new 1" HDPE line in, this will handle the hardest part of the job. The rest will be easy! I also should a picture of the Subsurface AML Plastic pipe locator. It is not as good as the company says it is but it did find the gas main and other gas lines and the depths. It is like GPR it uses microwaves but you do not get a screen to view and make opinions. It does work but it also shows big roots as pipe so it really just shows you places of interest to check.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Man you got some cool stuff.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> Man you got some cool stuff.


 Why not just hook your Brick up the the 3/4 inch pipe and locate that way? Or am I missing something


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The gas main in the middle of the street was HDPE with no trace wire, the galvanized water lines where traceable except that when you get so many so close together and they are hooked up as grounds to cable TV and other things inside the other homes it makes a huge distortion field (basically a big unreadable mess) so some things where locatable with the Seektech stuff and others where done with the Subsurface AML but depths with the AML is real basic, you find the item and center over it and mark the spot then you hold the AML at a 45 degree angle and move left or right away from the pipe and when it locates it you mark that spot. Then measure the distance between the 2 points and that is the approx depth. Not as accurate as I like but it is close.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Pipe is pulled in under the street and then we started a pull from the meter boxes to our street pull, the rest will be easy city the rest of the job going under driveways and stairs is a lot less stressful. posted some more pics of holding the ram in the air in a trench using the mini skid steer, could not get a good picture of the 6" sewer I found though, I air knifed a hole where I wanted one of my water lines to go and I got 3 feet in and felt a thud so I took the air knif out put on my headlamp and looked inside and there was a 6" concrete sewer hub! Thats why I probe with air and water before we go crazy with the pipe pushers or air moles.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Pipe is in just waiting on inspection and then cover, on the facebook page I took some pics of using a laser and a magnetic receiver on the skid steer arm, allows you to set a depth and maintain it without using a 2nd guy to watch or jumping on and off the machine to check the trench depth. It is a real time saver but is it really needed? No not really I just thought it was cool to be able to use on the trencher or flip it over to the excavator or a skid steer. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.875104685859312.1073741897.182173475152440&type=3


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

cjtheplumber said:


> Cuda,
> 
> Any problems with the F2 system? Any limitations that you have found?


Looky what I got!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice. I love my F2 so far is like GPS


----------

